# Kann Sophos Antivirus nicht installieren

## LuxJux

EDIT: THEMENTITEL ANGEPASST von "Wie  service zum runlevel "default" hinzufügen - Sophos AV"

---------------------------------------------------

Leider gibt es bei der Installation von Sophos Antivirus diesen Fehler

 *Quote:*   

> The Free version of Sophos Anti-Virus for Linux comes with no support.
> 
> Forums are available for our free tools at http://openforum.sophos.com/
> 
> Do you need a proxy to access Sophos updates? Yes(Y)/No(N) [N]
> ...

 

Diese Hilfe  bringt mich nicht ans Ziel.

Nach der Meldung "Installation completet." sollte sophos automatisch starten (deshalb der manuelle Abbruch)

Frage 2:

.....to try to find a Sophos kernel interface module....

Gibt es sowas überhaupt. Und wenn ja, wo ?

EDIT: rc-update hat den service "sav-protect" "default" eingetragenLast edited by LuxJux on Tue Jan 30, 2018 11:02 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

ok........2. Versuch

Neustart und "rc-update add sav-rms default" manuell gesetzt. (Added to runlevel default...ok)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The Free version of Sophos Anti-Virus for Linux comes with no support.
> 
> Forums are available for our free tools at http://openforum.sophos.com/
> ...

 

Da fehlen mir grad mal die Worte zu.   :Question: 

----------

## LuxJux

Gut......

Vielleicht versuchte ich ein nicht passendes Programm zu installieren.

Was ich nicht nicht brauche ist ein....Virenscaner.... für Programme.

Was mit emerge installiert wird, ...da bin ich mir sicher. Virusfrei.

 Unter Win läuft AVAST. ( Die hat sich zwar noch nie gemeldet. Besser isses.)

Doch bei Webseiten, da sieht das anders aus.

-------------------

Das war eigentlich der Ansatzpunkt. Gibt es in portage einen Webseiten-Scanner für ...sowas... ?

----------

## LuxJux

Ich muß mal ganz weit zurückrudern.

Sophos hat sich gemeldet.

Das Programm scheint doch installiert zu sein

----------

## ChrisJumper

LuxJux ich blick bei dir nicht durch, aber meine aus einem anderen Thread das du da schon mal was ähnliches hattest.

Schau dir bei Zeiten mal die Init-System sachen an und stelle sicher das du nicht zufällig doch Systemd nutzt oder vielleicht das ganze so ein Virtuell-Box kram ist, der nicht wirklich bootet und dann vielleicht die Initskripte oder Systemd so startet wie es eigentlich ein sollte.

Schau mal welcher Prozess bei dir als erstes initialisiert wird:

```
 # ps -A | head -n 2

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:03 systemd
```

Hier ist das Systemd.

Bei Openrc, was halt diese ganzen rc-update Skriptverwaltung nutzt, schaut das dann so aus:

```
#  ps -A | head -n 2

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init
```

Ah so ein Quatsch ist schon klar das du open-rc nutzt. Denk auch dran wegen dem Runlevel, kannst dir so eine Auflistung ausgeben wenn du rc-update einfach nur so verwendest, ohne Parameter. Mit rc-status bekommst du so eine schöne Übersicht.

----------

